# pole length



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Guys, got a question. Going to buy a gigging pole made by boutwell. What's the popular length for gigging out of a boat?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

My favorite length is 10ft. I wouldn't go longer then 12ft. You been doing any gigging over there turtle ?


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Winds have been brutal my way. Gone once and it was solid chocolate milk. Hope the winds start to lay down soon.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm using 11footers because the Bow on my Stauter was kinda high. They were a little long for my Polar. Haven't tried them on the new rig yet. 

The way I decide is when you poling and your switching from one side of the boat to the other do you have problems with them dragging in the water if so their to long. ( Hope that makes sense)


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah that makes sense. I'm in a 14' flat that sits low so I'm thinking more like a 10 footer


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

14' sometimes they ease away frombya and you gotta reach out and touch em


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I use 12' skinnywater aluminum poles and love them. Flat end to pole the boat along and flip it over to gig the fish when its time.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Old school been using 1 1/4 fir dowels for
Over 25yrs and pole with my gig end so the handle stays dry, wet hands on a cold night ain't no fun
I did buy a Boutwell for my grand daughter so she would have a light weight gig


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

on my new 16 ft boat i stick with 10 ft cause of the wider bow and it works great if i have someone with me we use 2 8 ft ones. I keep 2 8's and a 10 always on the boat. Tues i will be adding 2 10 ft boutwells to the tools of the trade. I cant wait im going to have to buy a cheapo b&m head just to try it out when i get them until i get some gig heads made


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I love my 8 1/2' sea stryker with my custom Cosson gig Titanium head...Not so much for the 14' boutwell,once the hacky saw gets ahold of it I think it will be better.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Boutwell 10-12


----------



## Bayfisher95 (Dec 20, 2010)

*gig poles*

I personally run 12.5ft gig poles out of a flats boat. The extra length is good if you want to target Flounder/Sheepshead around dock pilings. I could probably get away with 8-10ft poles off the bow in shallow water.

My poles arent very fancy but they work.

I bought a 25' piece of 1"od aluminum pipe from Canvas Specialties in FWB. Cut the pipe in half, run B&M 5 tine gigs and put a rubber chair leg cap on the other end. The B&M gigs seem to last a couple years if you put a bead of weld on the joints to reinforce them. 

Probably more effort than its worth but I havent ran into problems.


----------

